

You can now use Backtype to import your News.YC comments on FriendFeed - paul
http://friendfeed.com/e/fe72530c-aeb8-4155-a51b-2f9e9051ceb7/You-can-now-use-http-backtype-com-to-import-your/

======
markbao
This is why I love Hacker News. :)

Lead Developer of Gmail Paul Buchheit? He's here.

CEO of a startup reviewed? He's here. (TimeSvr)

News algorithm about social news sites? delicious.com founder joshu corrects
the article. (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=234749>)

The community here is just excellent.

~~~
brlewis
Prediction: By this time next year, gmail will no longer be the primary app
people associate with Paul Buchheit.

~~~
shakeel
I hope Paul and company also try to build an app that will serve the entire
humanity and not just the small clique of technology geeks

~~~
brlewis
FriendFeed is for everybody: <http://ourdoings.com/ourdoings-
startup/2008-09-05>

------
bootload
_"... use backtype to import your new.yc comments ..."_

I tried it and it works a treat now I can ditch my search.yc feed. There are
so many of hackernews feeds around I'm not sure quite who to thank... news.yc,
search.yc, friendfeed, backtype?

------
omakase
Thanks Paul! You can also use it to import your comments made on thousands of
blogs :)

------
wastedbrains
I have been really impressed with everything coming out of Backtype, keep it
up you guys are doing some amazing work.

~~~
fallentimes
They were easily two of the most talented developers in our batch. Their
production rate/output is absolutely astronomically. As one of their beta
testers, they've had major features & requests pushed out zero day before.

------
rlm
Thanks for an easy way to let my friends know when I comment on stuff here :)

------
vulpes
Indeed, I had some problems setting up backtype (my coworkers link to our blog
as well) but I think they were fixed after I entered my actual name. It would
be great if backtype made that option stand out better in UI as well allow me
to filter using more than 1 name, other than that the service has been coming
together very nicely since its launch.

~~~
konsl
We've had a few requests for a solution to this so we'll be looking at it
soon.

Thanks for the comment.

------
daveambrose
This is great. Will HN comments immediately appear on FF or is there a delay?

~~~
konsl
There will be a short delay.

